# What was that on Cav's Helmet?



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I noticed what appears to be a clear plastic or fine mesh covering on the top or crown of Cav's S-Works Prevail Helmet both during the race and as well after in many of the pics for example on VeloNews. 

It does not look to me as a new paint job but rather actual closure of some kind over some of the crown vents. I use the same helmet and it was something that immediately caught my eye. The covering begins just above the mouthport and appears to close over the crown vents only. I have not noticed this before with him or any other rider this year. 

Did you notice this as well? New aero approach? Will this be seen on more pros next season following the Rainbow? Is it a new advantage or something along the lines of shoe covers? Will I see this on local riders and be shamed into getting as a "must-have" :mad2:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Likely some sort of polyeurothane cover. Down side to the aero benefit is heat build-up. The pro's used to use clear tape on their normal helmets the first year they banned the aero helmets that offered no crash protection. Took the helmet manufacturers a bit to catch up.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Lazer sells these for their helmets... They market them for actually blocking cold air, rain and snow to keep your head warmer during cold rides. They just snap on the helmet.










It might help the aerodynamics a bit too but, by how much?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Lazer sells these for their helmets... They market them for actually blocking cold air, rain and snow to keep your head warmer during cold rides. They just snap on the helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch. I'd actually be interested in the Prevail Helmet version insofar as late fall and winter riding...

...but I'd still like to figure if Cav thought the aero would be in favor as it sure as hell wasn't the cold air. Further, would this start a copy trend in the pro ranks (at least for sprinters).

Now just thinking we'll see team cars racing up to the sprinters exchanging helmets on the fly for more aero covered helmets just prior to group sprints


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I read something in the beginning of the season about Spec. doing them just for HTC and not being available to the pubic. I think it was in cycling news but I don't remember


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> I read something in the beginning of the season about Spec. doing them just for HTC and not being available to the pubic. I think it was in cycling news but I don't remember


I am guessing that with the rainbow sporting this, specialized may see $$$$$$ and change their mind... im guessing its a few dollars to vacuum form these, and sell them for huge markup


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

adam_mac84 said:


> I am guessing that with the rainbow sporting this, specialized may see $$$$$$ and change their mind... im guessing its a few dollars to vacuum form these, and sell them for huge markup


Kinda late for that now anyway. Besides, the team he's most likely to end up at wears Kask helmets.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The brits were all pretty damn aero for a road race. The Spesh lid should decrease turbulence, and therefore reduce Cd. Team Sky often sport lidded Kasks:


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

kbwh said:


> The brits were all pretty damn aero for a road race. The Spesh lid should decrease turbulence, and therefore reduce Cd. Team Sky often sport lidded Kasks:


The Kask lid that Gee is wearing in that picture doesn't have a snap-on. As I understand it, Kask are making team-only helmets with a different shell for Team Sky.

Unsurprisingly, Geraint wasn't wearing one on the Tourmalet day of the tour:

Tour De France 2011: Geraint Thomas (Team Sky) On The Tourmalet, Photos | Cyclingnews.com

Kask are also making that teardrop TT helmet for Sky while they develop it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I stand corrected. 
This TT helmet you mention, is it the one Wiggins wore in the WC TT?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the cover that Cav wore against UCI rules?


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought it was something stretchy at first, and I could think of was the line from Raising Arizona- "Son, you've got a panty on your head."


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> Is the cover that Cav wore against UCI rules?


Nick Legan speculates it be the case as that particular add-on (as fairing, which is illegal) or complete helmet model (if it was integrated) isn't available to the public. I have not a clue how it's a justified setup either. Probably some "matching team kit" jumbo excuse is what I'd make up, if I wanted to take the risk against regulations in the first place.

Technicality aside, I don't know if it's worth blowing that up as an issue.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Ventruck said:


> Technicality aside, I don't know if it's worth blowing that up as an issue.


Precisely why I’m curious as to what the other Pros thought sitting on top-tubes prior to the start seeing a marked man wearing that lid cover (I have not read any reaction yet regarding it). 

Certainly prior to the race something that noticeable (and of perceived advantage) would have been called out before the flag was dropped to start. But Mark won wearing that “lid” cover. So, the fastest dude on the planet uses it. 

Now will we see duplicate covers on the best sprinters because of a _now_ perceived advantage? And of course will UCI then step in to halt it based on rule XX. And most importantly…will I have to buy one of those things as it will make me stupid slippery in the local club fests


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

MattSoutherden said:


> The Kask lid that Gee is wearing in that picture doesn't have a snap-on. As I understand it, Kask are making team-only helmets with a different shell for Team Sky.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, Geraint wasn't wearing one on the Tourmalet day of the tour:
> 
> ...


Also not suprisingly, he didn't wear one on Alpe d'Huez either.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

beaker said:


> I thought it was something stretchy at first, and I could think of was the line from Raising Arizona- "Son, you've got a panty on your head."


lol.

"...hurry up, old timer, I'm in Dutch with the wife..."


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

That was a special leak proof helmet. Cav has sh!t for brains, so in the event of a crash they didn't want to get doo doo all over the road.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

nevermind..


----------

